# Which mower should I buy? 2010 Toro Flex 18, 2017 JD 180 e-cut, 2010 JD 180SL



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm trying to decide between the following 3 mowers should I buy:

1. 2010 Toro Flex 18 with 66 hours - $2,500 (includes wheels, catcher)

2. 2017 John Deere 180 e-cut w/ 1305 hours $2,000 (no wheels, includes grass catcher & verticutter)

3. 2010 John Deere 180SL w/ unknown hours - $1,800 (no wheels or catcher)

I have a 2,500 sq ft lawn that is broken up by flower beds, sidewalks, decking, driveway, & pool. Maneuverability is a priority.

I have a very small garage too so I need a small mower if possible.

I'd like to be able to have the flexibility to maintain a variety of HOC's. I don't know which mower gives me that option. I'd like to be able to go up to a 1.25 HOC if possible. Although I plan to maintain a slightly less than 1" HOC.

My uneducated thoughts:

1. JD 180sl - the oldest with the most hours but is the easiest to maneuver and least expensive. I think I can buy a 3" roll to get higher HOC. It has the smallest footprint so fits better in garage

2. Toro Flex 10- Most expensive, very clean condition with only 66 hours but still 11 years old. I'm concerned that I may not be able to go over 1" HOC. Larger footprint than SL

3. JD 180 e-cut - newest mower. Reel mower has reverse so I can backlap much easier. Larger footprint than SL. I think I can get a 1.25" HOC with a 3" roller.

My perception is that Toro may edge out John Deere as a better mower.

This is my first powered reel mower. I'm currently using a Fiskars.

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I heavily suggest going 1" max with those mowers. The flex 18 is least ideal because it comes with a 14 blade reel which is ideal for extremely low cut. You'll get a choppy effect from missed grass blades at .75"+ with that reel. Not sure if there's a HOC cut but that'll be an additional cost to consider too.

I would go with the SL since it's all mechanical and easier to maintain/fix. The Ecut is a close second since the price difference isn't much.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Electric sunjoe might be just right


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

For 2,500 sq/ft those mowers are overkill. Especially considering if that square footage is broken up by flowerbeds and what not. I would strongly suggest you go with a TruCut. This will be infinitely more maneuverable and just easier to use. Everyone is in love with greensmowers but the fact is this: they are built for commercial use and are very heavy, fast and need a lot more space to cut with than most people have. You can do it, sure, but something like a TruCut or on the more expensive end, and Allett Kensington would be a far better option.


----------



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

Bombers said:


> I heavily suggest going 1" max with those mowers. The flex 18 is least ideal because it comes with a 14 blade reel which is ideal for extremely low cut. You'll get a choppy effect from missed grass blades at .75"+ with that reel. Not sure if there's a HOC cut but that'll be an additional cost to consider too.
> 
> I would go with the SL since it's all mechanical and easier to maintain/fix. The Ecut is a close second since the price difference isn't much.


Thanks for the input. The Flex 18 that I'm looking at has a 11 blade reel but your point is well taken. It's my understanding the Flex models give me the least amount of leeway to adjust the HOC. As a result, I'm going to now look at the Toro Greensmaster 800 versus the JD 180SL and JD 180e-cut.


----------



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

TheCutShop said:


> Electric sunjoe might be just right


I'm looking for something a little more robust than the sunjoe. I considered the SunJoe but if I'm going to buy an electric mower I think I would get the Allet Liberty or the Swardman Electra.

I really liked the Allet but I can't get anyone in sales to call me back. If they won't call me before a sale, I'm pretty darn sure they won't call me back after the sale.


----------



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

potatochip said:


> For 2,500 sq/ft those mowers are overkill. Especially considering if that square footage is broken up by flowerbeds and what not. I would strongly suggest you go with a TruCut. This will be infinitely more maneuverable and just easier to use. Everyone is in love with greensmowers but the fact is this: they are built for commercial use and are very heavy, fast and need a lot more space to cut with than most people have. You can do it, sure, but something like a TruCut or on the more expensive end, and Allett Kensington would be a far better option.


Thanks for your feedback.

I was looking at the TruCut, McLane, and Allet. Every time I asked about them it seems everyone recommended that I get a Toro or JD. They said that most people that buy one of them end up wishing they bought one of the commercial grade mowers.

I was also having difficulty finding people to service them in Houston (which seems crazy).

I really liked the Allet but I've called Allet 3 times to discuss the gas versus electric options no one has ever called me back. Crappy service before the sale means crappier service after the sale.

Maybe I should reconsider looking at these mowers. Especially if they are more maneuverable and easier to set the HOC. Do you own a Tru Cut? If so, why did you select the Tru Cut over the McLane?


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

Mgonzales100 said:


> potatochip said:
> 
> 
> > For 2,500 sq/ft those mowers are overkill. Especially considering if that square footage is broken up by flowerbeds and what not. I would strongly suggest you go with a TruCut. This will be infinitely more maneuverable and just easier to use. Everyone is in love with greensmowers but the fact is this: they are built for commercial use and are very heavy, fast and need a lot more space to cut with than most people have. You can do it, sure, but something like a TruCut or on the more expensive end, and Allett Kensington would be a far better option.
> ...


I have owned both a TruCut and a McLane in years past as well as a Cal Trimmer. Adjusting the Height of cut was easier on the Trimmer than the other 2. McLane, when adjusted properly gave a pretty good cut, but it was very fiddly and I could never get it just right.

TruCut or Trimmer are both great options, I promise you that getting a greensmower is not the right call. You will end up selling it and being frustrated. The ultimate choice is Allett. They are so easy to adjust the cut height, are very well built (they have been making quality mowers for longer than both JD and Toro) and easy to control. Just order a gas powered Kensington and call it good.

Unsure why you are having a hard time getting ahold of someone there. Roland has been great to work for the few years I have had mine.


----------



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks for thoughtful suggestions. Do you have Roland's contact info? Maybe I contact him directly and tell him that you referred me.

I was considering the Allet Liberty for the electric option. Do you have an opinion on going electric versus the Kensington gas mower?

Thanks again!


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

Yeah, I will message you his info.

I have no opinion on the electric v. gas. I have a gas Kensington and it has been incredible, thus, it's hard to recommend anything but that. I know there are people that are satisfied with their Liberty's as well. If I were to do it again I would get the gas engine. I know that's not much help, sorry.


----------



## Betucker3 (Sep 28, 2021)

potatochip said:


> Yeah, I will message you his info.
> 
> I have no opinion on the electric v. gas. I have a gas Kensington and it has been incredible, thus, it's hard to recommend anything but that. I know there are people that are satisfied with their Liberty's as well. If I were to do it again I would get the gas engine. I know that's not much help, sorry.


Do you have the 17b or 17h and do you have just the 6 blade or did you upgrade to the 10 blade?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

potatochip said:


> TruCut or Trimmer are both great options, I promise you that getting a greensmower is not the right call. You will end up selling it and being frustrated.


There's lots of happy people on TLF with greens mowers who once owned a residential reel mower (Allet, Swardman, Cal-Trimmer, Trucut, & McLane). Some people do go back to a residential reel mower and some completely quit mowing low altogether.

@Mgonzales100 Personally, I wouldn't buy any of the three mower choices. They're way too expensive for 18" mowers. The resale market for this size mower is very small. I would suggest that you buy a JD 220SL, JD 220E, or Toro GM1000 from one of the upcoming turf auctions. If you decide to sell it, you will most likely make money next spring.

FWIW...I'm using a 22" greens mower on a lawn half the size of yours.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

potatochip said:


> Mgonzales100 said:
> 
> 
> > potatochip said:
> ...


I 100% disagree with the general comment about a greensmower being a regrettable purchase. Ive had a 180c, 220sl, 260sl and a 220e and ive been happy with each. Theres a learning curve just like any other new piece of equipment but nothing that should discourage people from buying one. Ive also cut consistently at 1"+ with no problems.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

Betucker3 said:


> potatochip said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I will message you his info.
> ...


I have the 20b and use both the 6 & 10 blade reel


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

I 100% disagree with the general comment about a greensmower being a regrettable purchase. Ive had a 180c, 220sl, 260sl and a 220e and ive been happy with each. Theres a learning curve just like any other new piece of equipment but nothing that should discourage people from buying one. Ive also cut consistently at 1"+ with no problems.
[/quote]

Horses for courses. I have 2 greensmowers and like to use them. They give a great cut. I also have an Allett mower. Greensmowers are much heavier and significantly harder to maneuver and I would argue that my Allett gives a better cut. It is also has plenty of user-friendly features. Tool free height of cut adjustment (takes 2 seconds), Split drum roller for ease of turning, solid grass box, cutting is independent from drive drum (you can cut without having the drum engaged), etc.

Greensmowers are not designed for mowing small areas with difficult to navigate sections of lawn. Can you use them and be successful? Yes. I am and my lawn looks amazing. I also have a lot of lawn to mow with very little in terms of obstacles to navigate around.

Again, you CAN get a greensmower and have a great lawn. It is my personal opinion that most people that have less than .25 acre lots are far better off with something less heavy. There is a narrative out there that you NEED to have a greensmower in order to achieve a nice, low, striped lawn and I am here to tell you that simply isn't true.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

I mow my 2000 sqft broken up on 3 lawns. Is it overkill, probably, but I love the fact that the thing starts every time and provides a very nice cut. Let's be real here, people not interested in a greensmower for their personal home already takes you out of the general comments on things. Out of those options, I would do the one that includes a verticutter attachment. If you get a Mclane, spend the extra money and get one with a Honda motor. The briggs and stratton motor gave me hell, granted it was a old model, but this was the main reason I jumped to the Toro GM1000 and the fact that I got it for $350 in great shape.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Trippel24 said:


> Is it overkill, probably


Id say 90% of what lawn enthusiasts like us do to our lawn would be considered "overkill" to normal folks. But we do it anyway!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Trippel24 said:


> The briggs and stratton motor gave me hell, granted it was a old model


No surprise there. I've been to their Poplar Bluff plant and the quality control there is not great.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I have no comment on the size but those prices seem very high.


----------



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

potatochip said:


> Mgonzales100 said:
> 
> 
> > potatochip said:
> ...


I spoke with Roland yesterday. They were having some technical issues. He was very informative. I'm likely going to order an Allet.


----------



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

uts said:


> I have no comment on the size but those prices seem very high.


Thanks for the input on pricing.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

Mgonzales100 said:


> potatochip said:
> 
> 
> > Mgonzales100 said:
> ...


Awesome! I really think you are going to love it. I would highly recommend getting the scarifier cartridge, if it is within your budget. That is such an incredible tool and will make a massive difference in your lawn.


----------



## Nguyen1732 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello. Can someone advise where I can get my JD 220B serviced in the Houston area? Thanks.

Nguyen


----------



## Mgonzales100 (Oct 2, 2021)

Nguyen1732 said:


> Hello. Can someone advise where I can get my JD 220B serviced in the Houston area? Thanks.
> 
> Nguyen


Brookside off of 290.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Mgonzales100 said:


> potatochip said:
> 
> 
> > Mgonzales100 said:
> ...


There's a dealer in AZ I believe with much better pricing than what Roland can offer. I received quotes from them both and the difference was substantial.

PM me for details if interested.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Back to the requirements...With all those constraints, stay with homeowner. Trucut hoc changes while rolling (easy) full throttle....easy to manipulate around obstacles, least capable in stripping. Allett sounds good too.


----------

